

Windows 8 said to be a necessary gamble for Microsoft - maudlinmau5
http://www.bgr.com/2012/09/24/windows-8-analysis-microsoft-making-needed-risky-changes/

======
mertd
> Microsoft eras seem to run about 20 years, so the technology underlying
> Windows 8 will last a long, long time.”

Isn't Win8 still NT kernel? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_NT#Releases>

